# lighting, posing, marketing a workshop by jose villa



## josevilla (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi wanted to introduce a workshop that will explore the fine art wedding 
style. This workshop will cover shooting in natural light, posing with out really posing, marketing to the highend bride, vendor relationships, 1 on 1 portfolio reviews by my self and elisa cicinelli http://www.elisaphoto.com. 

If you interested in learning more go to: http://www.josevillaworkshops.com

jose villa


----------



## terri (Apr 19, 2007)

Hi Jose, I've moved this thread over to the Business District (General Shop Talk) where you might receive more views. 

I'm sure it will be a great opporunity for those who attend.


----------

